# Error Codes looking for advice



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi all just for a little background before the issue. I have a 2005.5 Jetta 2.5 6spd auto. This is the 150hp motor that has a MAF sensor. I currently have:

UM Software (Intake & Hi-Flow Cat file, 93 OCT)
Evo Short Ram Intake
MAF insert for intake
Evo Header
USP Hi-Flow Cat
Neuspeed Catback

Now after getting the UM software I found out I had a bad O2 sensor so I went and actually replaced all of them and also did the spark plugs for good measure. All were replaced with OEM parts. Car was filled with Shell 93 octance prior to the flash and has only had that in the tank since. Now I'm driving around as happy as can be enjoying the new power via the good old butt dyno and about 200 miles after the parts are in the little orange friend (the CEL light) pops up on my dash . These were the codes I got:

18711 - Leak in Air Intake System
P2279 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent

16556 - Fuel Trim; Bank 1: System Too Rich
P0172 - 008 - Implausible Signal - MIL ON

The air intake one this is the first time I have gotten it in about 2 years (since I installed and had to fine tune the clamps on the intake) the second has me at a loss. I'm wondering maybe the MAF insert is actually causing me to go Rich now that I have proper software? I'm gonna check all the clamps on the intake tomorrow in the light but wanted to hear if anyone had some advice or "quick fixes" for the issue because inspection time is coming around soon :thumbup:

Thank you all in advance :beer:


----------



## Keithuk (Nov 17, 2009)

*VAG Error Code:* 18711
*EOBD II Error Code:* P2279

*Fault Location:*
Intake air leak

*Possible Cause:*
Mechanical fault.

*VAG Error Code:* 16556
*EOBD II Error Code:* P0172

*Fault Location:*
Fuel trim (FT), System too rich, bank 1

*Possible Cause:*
Evaporation emission (EVAP) canister purge valve.
Fuel pressure.
Injector(s).
Heated oxygen sensor (HO2S) (G39).

As taken from my Free EOBD II Fault Codes.


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

If the maf is bad/the maf insert is interfering the computer will go to stock fuel trim (which is usually rich) as they want to air on the side of caution. 

As for the leak... you could have put pressure on the manifold when installing the spark plugs/intake/what ever else you were doing and could have induced a lead some place around the intake manifold/throttle body/hose clamps for your intake. Really is sucks but all you can do it check and re-check all the bolts and clamps you have used and make sure the bolts on the intake mani are tight. Beyond that I don't have much info. 

This is what the interwebs turned up lol

P2279 can be a bad PCV valve (remove the oil cap at idle, if difficult to remove it could be the PCV), could also be leak in the intake.

look at this: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4876767-2006-2.5L-Idle-Problems-P2279-and-P0507

Literally i just put the code into good and added vw after it. good luck


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

Try taking the insert out? Not sure why you need that if you are chipped?


----------

